# new road trip? just a heads up.



## creature (Jun 30, 2017)

Mods, hi..
this isn't 100% certain, yet, so i haven't posted in ride offered.
i'll link, or ask you to move the post, depending on what goes down over the next week..

Here's the deal:
i'm escaping the hellhole of florida..
the launch tube is primed, loaded and has a spitting fuse..
the fucker just doesn't happen to be aimed..

i still have this big, floaty thing in my head, that is supposed to sail away, but i need a *big* fucking floaty thing, (+35, in servicable condition) 'so i'm going to go back to fucking work..

there is, of course, always much better shit to do than work, floaty thing or not..

now.. if i don't wind up working offshore (probably not, but if it happens, then i'm going), i'm hitting the road, probably by july 7, 2017 or earlier.. 

i'm looking at picking up a cheap van, because all i have now is a cramped to shit ford ranger small pickup truck (no AC, standard, no power steering) which is a bitch to drive.

presently there is room for just one person,one pack & one small animal.
that may change, but currently that's all the room there is in this fucking thing.

the maps below show possible routes.
the only thing i'm sure of (90%) is that i'm hitting the west coast to look for work.
i have some standing offers in SF Bay, but i fucking hate SF (at least working in it), so i'm looking for further north, OR or WA, or NorCal.
I may head up to MA or ME for a bit & see how fast i can find work, & if a boat is plausible..

generally i avoid interstates & average about 100 miles a day or less, unless there's a real need to be somewhere. If i head up to MA, i might be driving a bit more quickly, so.. 4 or 5 days to do make the 1400 miles.. i may stay, i may just drop shit off..

i may head west, outrightly.. i want to hit northern NM & may camp for a while..

i don't think i'm making the jambo, but.. who knows?

in any case, the possible routes are below.
just your typical road trip[, really.

& i can't emphasize this enough:
I DRIVE SLOW!!!

this is not a trip to get anyone from point A to point B..
if you need to be somewhere, at some particular time, i won't do it.'
anybody is welcome to ride, and i don't mind driving wherever, but ANY fucking schedule is out of the question, unless it is something like a month away from whenever.
i don't care how long anyone rides for, but there is ZERO fucking taxi potential, here.

i don't mind playing rickshaw, but i am NOT a fucking chauffeur.

& another bitch: I don't mind picking folks up in cities, but i'm not visiting them, unless there is a square place to park, for the duration & it's not some hellhole like LA, SF or NYC..

i take secondary highways, & when there is no traffic i lean out my door & drive 25mph.

i just want to be clear on all this stuff, because.. i may not get to WA until fucking november..
i may get there in 3 weeks..
i may not go at all..
i don't fucking know & i don't want to know..
not yet, anyways..

& if a good floaty thing pops up before then, *that's* what i'm doing..
you're welcome to come along if yer good crew..

take a look, hit me up & i'll fill you in.








the last one would be coolest, but also the most expensive.
hopefully i'll get a van & we can throw some more bodies in it.

peace, 'y all..

C

PS, sorry to sound like such a prick, but i just need to filter out some of the lager chunks of misunderstanding, before hey actually occur..


----------



## Odin (Jun 30, 2017)

I have "work" in the pipeline... if I pass muster ... ::cigar::

Otherwise unless jesus intervens with mema...she prolly will tolerate me on thecouch only till about Aug or Sept.::angelic::

Oh... I got enough gear mostly now... and I could hock some scrap metal I got stored for rice n beans. ::woot::
So all I would have to do is cross paths... at say counting left to right,... map 4 through KCMO...::drinkingbuddy::

whatever path you take oh noble creature... may the road be smooth the orchards and fields fruitful and the company cheerful! ::eyepatch::

oh and watch out for feral indignant youngin whipper snappers... who eat all the spam n eggs n drink up the fire water.. thats not me lol :ldman::


----------



## creature (Jun 30, 2017)

KCMO.. def a possibility : )

northern NM, next!!

although, right after i wrote the above, mom (90) now wants me to drive her up to NC to see my sister.

not sure if that will happen, but probably..

anyways.. back to the truck..


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 30, 2017)

@creature ; I'm currently working on my own van project, and it's going decently so far.

I should be able to leave Houston, TX (my current bubble) in a few days, maybe a week or two.

When I blow *this* particular popsicle stand, I plan on heading North/Northeast, because there are some folks out thataway that I'd like to visit, as I haven't seen them in years. Old Marine Corps buddies & the like.

I certainly hope that our paths cross, because I figure that it's my turn to pick up the bar tab, Haha! ::drinkingbuddy::

I also still hope that you're somehow able to make it to the jambo, as I feel that it just wouldn't be *quite* the same without ya.


----------



## creature (Jun 30, 2017)

looks like i'm heading up to HillBilly's, first & will then regroup..

after i hit there, i have no clue what will happen next : )


----------



## QuietMouse94 (Jun 30, 2017)

this sounds awesome. I'm 1hr away from KCMO.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 30, 2017)

@creature My dear, you will never sound like a prick <3 

Your presence will be greatly missed at the Jamboree this year but this sounds like it'll be a wonderful journey! I can't wait for our paths to cross again where ever they may. Hell, I still owe ya a coffee pot. Don't think I've forgotten. 

That all being said, just say the word and I'll switch this over to the ride offered section with a prefix if and when you need it to be there.


----------



## creature (Jun 30, 2017)

may make the jambo.. it's a 'probably not', but.. shit.. that's.. 3 months from now..
fuck.. i could wind up out there digging a shitter, 5 weeks from now..

everything is set to head to MA.. i feel crazy stuff in my head..
christ.. i may look for fucking work in fucking boston, for all i know..

there's boats up there.. & big, big ass buses...

& as far as coffee pots go?
everybody breaks shit, so we need to go easy on each other, right?

love you, bro..


----------



## autumn (Jul 1, 2017)

creature said:


> may make the jambo.. it's a 'probably not', but.. shit.. that's.. 3 months from now..



Oh fuck me... 3 months. I've been stuck here forever. You've been stuck there forever.

Give me until September, then I'll be in Olympia for the foreseeable future. See yah up there, if you end up there.


----------



## creature (Jul 1, 2017)

out the door with mom to NC, in a bit..
i was telling Ms. Mouse that i got the travel bug from mom-o..

she's been.. i dunno.. 20 different countries? every continent except the antarctic, i think.. 
used to drag us around the country a bit, when we were kids..

jesus..

anyways, the day i was ready to start packing the fucking truck to get the hell out of florida (yesterday) she asks if i can drive her u to NC to see my sis..

not a problem : )

anyways, the formal launch is delayed until about 7/8/17 or so..
getting the hell out, after that..


----------

